# Παπαγάλοι > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Καθαρισμος κουκουναριου

## k0ut4li4n0s

Καλησπερα παιδια,

ηθελα να ρωτησω καταρχην αν επιτρεπεται  να δωσουμε στους παπαγαλους κουκουναρι για μασουλημα και αν ναι το καθαριζουμε  πριν το δωσουμε  ?! Και αν ναι πως ?

----------


## CreCkotiels

Στέλιο να σου πω την αλήθεια σκεφτόμουν και εγώ να βάλω στα παιγνίδια τους !
Όμως καλό θα ήταν πιστεύω να προσέξουμε τα εξής :
α) να είναι ήδη σκασμένο-αανοιγμένο , αρα θα είναι ξερό 
β) να πάρουμε ένα μαχαιρακι και να καθαρίσουμε όλες τις σχισμές που έχει 
γ) να το βράσουμε σε νερό και ξύδι για δύο με τρεις φορές! 

Νομίζω αυτή την επεξεργασία χρειάζεται!  Αν θυμάμαι καλά το πεύκο  κάνει σαν πατηθρα , άρα μάλλον και το κουκουνάρι! 
Πρόσεχε όμως να μην εχει ρετσίνα !
Επειδή είμαι απο κινητό και δε μπορώ να παραθέσω άρθρα , αν θέλεις τσέκαρε το άρθρο που λέει "Ασφαλή ξύλα για πατηθρες" στην ενότητα νομίζω των παπαγάλων στα κλουβιά- πατηθρεες!
Ή αλλιώς κάποιο μέλος να το παραθέσει !
Κάτι ακόμα , πρόσεχε να είναι σκληρό κουκουνάρι και να μην έχει ξεφτισει ή τσαλακωθει !

----------


## k0ut4li4n0s

> να σου πω την αλήθεια σκεφτόμουν και εγώ
> α) να είναι ήδη σκασμένο-αανοιγμένο , αρα θα είναι ξερό 
> β) να πάρουμε ένα μαχαιρακι και να καθαρίσουμε όλες τις σχισμές που έχει 
> γ) να το βράσουμε σε νερό και ξύδι για δύο με τρεις φορές! 
> !



Και εγω για ανοιχτο-"σκασμενο" κουκουναρι μιλουσα,
τι εννοεις οταν λες να το καθαρισουμε τις σχισμες ? 

Επισης αν το βρασω 2-3 φορες δεν θα διαλυθει ?

----------


## ringneck

Αυτή η ερώτηση έρχεται αρκετά συχνά αυτή την εποχή του χρόνου, έτσι ώστε να φαίνεται ένα blog post σχετικά με το θέμα είναι σε τάξη!

Είμαστε πάντα αναζητούν τρόπους για να κρατήσει τα πτηνά μας διασκεδάσει επειδή μια ευτυχισμένη πουλί είναι ένα πουλί που έχει καταστραφεί παιχνίδια μολύνουν το κάτω μέρος του κλουβιού. Όταν η φύση μας προσφέρει δωρεάν "παιχνίδια", θα πρέπει να δεχτούμε με ευγνωμοσύνη.  :Happy: 

Κουκουνάρια είναι θαυμάσια μικρά πράγματα ... είναι shreddable, έχουν λίγο ενδιαφέρον υποδοχές για την απόκρυψη των πραγμάτων που τους χαρακτηρίζει η βοσκή παιχνίδια, και να είναι ασφαλή ... καλά, με μόλις δύο δευτερεύοντα τσιμπήματα:
Πώς να βρείτε κουκουνάρια

-Θα Μπορούσε να εξαπατήσει και να πάει σε ένα κατάστημα τεχνών και να αγοράσετε κουκουνάρια εκεί, αλλά υπάρχει μεγάλη πιθανότητα ότι θα έχουν ψεκαστεί με κάτι που τα καθιστά ανθεκτικά στις καιρικές συνθήκες για χρήση σε στεφάνια ή / και με επιβραδυντές φωτιάς που τους καθιστά δεν είναι ασφαλές για τα πουλιά. Δεν θα ξέρετε από την εξέταση τους, και ούτε θα τους εργαζομένους κατάστημα σας ρωτήσω. Επίσης, η αγορά τους έρχεται σε αντίθεση με το "ελεύθερο παιχνίδι" απάτη είμαστε τρέχει στην Μητέρα Φύση.

-Βρείτε Ένα ψηλό πεύκο. Εάν ζείτε σε μια περιοχή όπου υπάρχει η πιθανότητα ότι τα φυτοφάρμακα είχαν χρησιμοποιηθεί για το δέντρο ή το έδαφος, θα πρέπει να εντοπίσετε ένα νέο δέντρο. Αυτό μπορεί να απαιτήσει λαϊκή πόλη για να επικοινωνήσει με τη φύση και ίσως ακόμη και να πάρετε έναν περίπατο στο δάσος.

-Dust Off Κουκουνάρι Υλικού σου. Αυτό είναι δικό μου:

-Locate Πέσει κώνους, ύπουλα σπρωξιά τους στην τσάντα σας και να βιαστούμε πίσω στο όχημά σας! Αυτό αναφέρεται ως αρασέ και πιάσε τεχνική που χρησιμοποιείται από επαγγελματίες rustlers κουκουνάρι.

Πώς να μαγειρέψουν κουκουνάρια

-Μόλις Έφτασε με ασφάλεια πίσω στο σπίτι από το πεύκο κώνος περιπέτεια σας, μπορείτε να αρχίσετε να τους προετοιμάσει για το πουλί σας .:

-Ορίστε Το φούρνο σας στους 200 βαθμούς Φαρενάιτ (93 βαθμοί Κελσίου). Αφαιρέστε τυχόν βρωμιά ή υπολείμματα από τον κώνο και τοποθετήστε το σε ένα ταψί (του κώνου, όχι η βρωμιά και υπολείμματα):

-Bake Για 45 έως 60 λεπτά. Το ψήσιμο θα σκοτώσει οποιαδήποτε καλούπια, μύκητες ή έντομα μέσα ή πάνω στον κώνο. Ψήσιμο δεν θα σκοτώσουν φυτοφαρμάκων, κυρίως λόγω των φυτοφαρμάκων δεν είναι ζωντανός. Φυτοφαρμάκων που είναι ελαφρά φρυγανισμένο εξακολουθεί να είναι επισφαλής.

Ποιος είναι αυτός χαριτωμένο μωρό;
Πώς να διασκεδάσετε με κουκουνάρια

Μόλις κρυώσουν έρχεται το διασκεδαστικό μέρος ...

-DECORATE !! Απελευθερώστε εσωτερικό καλλιτέχνη σας!

Θα χρησιμοποιηθεί για τα κατεψυγμένα μπιζέλια και το καλαμπόκι, πεκάν τεμάχια, τσιπς μπανάνας και το κεχρί. Τα πουλιά μου είναι εξοικειωμένοι με κουκουνάρια γι 'αυτό ήδη γνωρίζουν ότι θα πρέπει να πάει για αυτό αμέσως, αλλά εάν έχετε ένα πουλί που είναι ντροπαλός για νέα πράγματα, να χρησιμοποιείτε μόνο τα ξηρά συστατικά. Με αυτόν τον τρόπο μπορείτε να το αφήσετε στο κλουβί για μεγαλύτερο χρονικό διάστημα χωρίς να ανησυχείτε για βακτήρια, μέχρι να πάρει το θάρρος να εξερευνήσουν. Αυτό είναι ένα μεγάλο ζωοτροφών σφαιριδίων πάρα πολύ!

Αναχώρηση Μαγειρική για τους παπαγάλους / Υγιή Διακοπές για κάποια πραγματικά δημιουργικούς τρόπους για να χρησιμοποιήσετε κουκουνάρια στη διατροφή του πουλιού σας.

----------


## ringneck

This question comes up fairly often this time of year, so it would seem a blog post on the subject is in order!
 We are always looking for ways to keep our birds entertained because a  happy bird is a bird that has destroyed toys littering the bottom of  the cage. When nature offers us free “toys”, we should gratefully  accept. 
 Pine cones are wondrous little things…they are shreddable, have  interesting little slots for hiding things which qualifies them as  foraging toys, and they are safe…well, with just a couple of minor  tweaks:
*How To Find Pine Cones*

 -You could cheat and go to a crafts store and buy pine cones there  BUT there is every possibility that they will have been sprayed with  something that makes them weather resistant for use in wreaths and/or  with fire retardants making them NOT safe for birds. You won’t know by  looking at them, and neither will the store employees you ask. Also,  buying them conflicts with the “free toy” scam we’re running on Mother  Nature.
 -Find a tall pine tree. If you live in an area where there is the  possibility that pesticides have been used on the tree or ground, you  will need to locate a new tree. This may require city folk  to commune  with nature and perhaps even take a hike into the woods.
 -Dust off your Pine Cone Collection Equipment. This is mine:

 -Locate fallen cones, stealthily shove them into your bag and rush back to your vehicle!  This is referred to as the _snatch and grab_ technique used by professional pine cone rustlers.

*How To Cook Pine Cones*

 -Once you have arrived safely back at home from your pine cone adventure, you can begin to prepare them for your bird.:
 -Set your oven to 200 degrees Fahrenheit (93 degrees C). Remove any  dirt or debris from the cone and place it on a baking sheet (the cone,  not the dirt and debris):

 -Bake for 45 to 60 minutes. The baking will kill any molds, fungus or  insects in or on the cone. Baking WILL NOT kill pesticide, mainly  because pesticide is not alive. Pesticide that is _lightly toasted_ is still unsafe.
Who’s that cute baby?

*How To Have Fun With Pine Cones*

 Once they have cooled comes the fun part…
 -DECORATE!! Unleash your inner artist!
 I used frozen peas and corn, pecan pieces, banana chips and millet.  My birds are familiar with pine cones so I already know they will be  going for this right away, but if you have a bird that is shy about new  things, only use dry ingredients. That way you can leave it in the cage  for longer without worrying about bacteria until they get up the courage  to explore. This is a great forager for pellets too!
 Check out Cooking For Parrots/Healthy Holidays for some really creative ways to use pine cones in your bird’s diet.



πηγη :  http://www.birdtricks.com/blog/are-p...e-for-parrots/

----------


## k0ut4li4n0s

Σε ευχαριστω πολυ Σπυρο για το αρθρο, το χεις δοκιμασει ? ή καποιος αλλος το χει δοκιμασει ?

----------


## ringneck

θέλω αλλα οποτε τυχαίνει να βρω κουκουνάρια το ξεχνάω...
δεν πιστεύω να υπάρχει πρόβλημα γενικά γιατί k μερικές τροφές έχουν κουκουνάρια οποτε φαντάζομαι είναι κάτι π υπάρχει στη διατροφή τους
 k δεν θα t πείραζε το ρετσίνι η ότι άλλο...
φυσικά μια απολιμανσουλα χρειάζεται όμως

----------


## CreCkotiels

Υποψιάζομαι πως τα  ringneck στηβ Αθήνα πέραν τους καρπούς απο τα Κυπαρισσια , τις διαφορές αχλαδιες , μανταρινιες κτλ. Που βρίσκουν καοκαι τρώνε , τρώνε και κουκουνάρια !
Το ρετσινι εγώ το φοβάμαι και για αυτό αν χρησιμοποιησω θα πάρω ξερά ανοιγμένα και όχι χλωρά !

----------


## k0ut4li4n0s

Παιδια τα εβρασα 2 φορες τη μια με μυλοξιδο και την αλλη χωρις κ κλεισαν οπως οταν ειναι πανω στα δεντρα  ::  

Τωρα τα εβαλα στο φουρνο οπως λεει για ενα 45λεπτο

Αντε να δω τι θα βγουν

----------


## k0ut4li4n0s

Χμμ.... 

Τα ειχα για καμια ωρα στους 100 βαθμους στον αερα στο φουρνο κ ανοιξαν λιγακι

Τα εβαλα κανα 15λεπτο ακομα στους 150 ανοιξαν λιγο ακομα αλλα γενικα παρατηρησα πως εχουν κατι μεσα μεσα ισως ειναι το ρετσινι

Αν δοκιμασουν ή αν φανε θα εχουν προβλημα ? 

Τα εχω βγαλει απο το φουρνο κ περιμενω λιγο να κρυωσουν, οι κορυφες δεν εχουν ανοιξει ενω ηταν ανοιχτα ολα,ισως μονο ο φουρνος ειναι αρκετος και με το βρασιμο απλα βγαινει το ρετσινι :/

Παντως μυριζουν σα ρετσινι ή πευκο  ::

----------


## xrisam

Δεν είναι άσχημα... :winky:

----------


## erithacus

Μου  μπαίνουν και εμένα ιδέες τώρα

----------


## k0ut4li4n0s

Παιδια εμενα παντως την χαρηκαν μια που εβαλα δοκιμαστικα, δν τους ειδα στην αρχη ποτε ! τσιμπησαν το κεχρι π εμπιξα μεσα στις σχισμες της κουκουναρας αλλα μετα απο 2 μερες δεν υπηρχε καθολου μεσα κ τωρα ειδα πως σπασαν κ μερικα τμηματα της οποτε κανει δουλεια ^_^

----------

